# NAA ENGINE OIL TYPE AND CAPACITY



## MGerdau (May 16, 2021)

Finally, wrestled off the oil pan drain plug; someone had really rounded off the head. I had to weld a nut onto the head and take the plug off that way - now I have on order. 

So, what oil type should I use and how much. I have repair books but they're silent to type and capacity.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have an owners manual? Section 10, page 90.Use whatever oil would suit the temperatures that you will be operating the tractor in. I use 10 w-30 all year in my 8N.



http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%20Tractor%20Owner's%20Manual,%20Model%20NAA.pdf


----------



## MGerdau (May 16, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Do you have an owners manual? Section 10, page 90.Use whatever oil would suit the temperatures that you will be operating the tractor in. I use 10 w-30 all year in my 8N.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%20Tractor%20Owner's%20Manual,%20Model%20NAA.pdf





pogobill said:


> Do you have an owners manual? Section 10, page 90.Use whatever oil would suit the temperatures that you will be operating the tractor in. I use 10 w-30 all year in my 8N.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Ford%20Tractor%20Owner's%20Manual,%20Model%20NAA.pdf


Nope, no owner's manual. But 10/30 sounds good.


----------



## MGerdau (May 16, 2021)

MGerdau said:


> Nope, no owner's manual. But 10/30 sounds good.


By the way thanks for the link to the owner's manual!


----------

